# Grantland: Building the Brow



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

> It’s telling that the comparisons have mostly stopped. When Anthony Davis came into the league, with ridiculous arms and guard skills honed before a late growth spurt, everyone rushed to find his NBA analogue.
> 
> Kevin Garnett was a popular choice. Comparisons with Tim Duncan dominated the lead-up to Davis’s regular-season debut against San Antonio, even though Duncan as a rookie was older and stouter and he had a back-to-the-basket game that was historically great almost from the moment he entered the league.
> 
> ...


http://grantland.com/features/building-the-brow/


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I see the little bit of Dirk, KG, Tyson Chandler, and even Cliff Robinson. Hakeem, though? Really? Not quite. He can certainly have a fantastic career, but I would be shocked if we ever saw another Hakeem.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

They must mean Hakeem on the defensive end because Davis' feet would be in a pretzel after trying Hakeem's post moves.


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

He'll be better than Hakeem if he stays healthy


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Speaking of Hakeem, someone made this comparison back in May of 2012 before Davis was drafted. 



> As for muscle, Olajuwon came into the league bigger and more NBA-ready,* but also remember that he was 21 years old and Davis is only 19.* Olajuwon ended up weighing over 250 pounds after he added muscle throughout his NBA career. Davis will be entering the draft at around 220 pounds.





> This is by no means to compare Davis to Olajuwon nor is it to suggest that the two will finish with similar NBA careers. It just illustrates the fact that the comparisons between the two based on their skill sets may not be as far off as people think.


http://bleacherreport.com/articles/1176779-comparing-anthony-davis-nba-skillset-to-hakeem-olajuwon


----------

